# Hockey Equipment



## pudd13 (22 Sep 2010)

Hey guys,

I tried to find info on this on both Army.ca forums and the RMC website, but I could not find anything. I was wondering about playing hockey at RMC. Would we be expected to bring our own gear if we played varsity hockey, or intramural? If we do bring our own gear to RMC, where would we store it? I suppose this question might apply for all sports at RMC, although hockey would definitely be the sport that requires the most gear. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## yoman (22 Sep 2010)

I use my own equipment to play intramural hockey. You can use the sports stores equipment but I suggest using your own if you  can...  During the hockey season, there's a locked equipment room were you can keep your stuff at the arena.


----------



## pudd13 (23 Sep 2010)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## pudd13 (6 Oct 2010)

Does anybody know what the rules are for equipment at RMC, specifically regarding neck guards, cages, and visors, for both intramural and varsity hockey?


----------



## Pusser (6 Oct 2010)

To the best of my knowledge, all CF hockey (i.e. regardless of level or where played) requires a full face-piece and ear pieces.  My bet is that neck guards will be required soon (they're already recommended).


----------



## ballz (6 Oct 2010)

And for those of us that like getting pucks shot at us, I remember reading that a plastic throat guard is now required.

Honestly, the plastic bubble is coming soon...


----------



## yoman (6 Oct 2010)

Neck-guards became mandatory at RMC this year. Besides that Intramural hockey is full equipment including face mask.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Oct 2010)

The arena in Kingston requires full ear protection to be allowed on the ice. Also, the CF Ice Hockey rules are changing to what yoman mentioned, neckguards for players is mandatory starting 1 Jan 11. They need to be BNQ certified.


----------



## hockey2010 (6 Oct 2010)

I think for varsity you wear a visor and no neckguard, at least that is what it looks like on some of the clips on youtube.


----------



## Shock (6 Oct 2010)

I really hope you can wear a visor on the varsity team. I never want to wear a cage again!


----------



## pudd13 (6 Oct 2010)

I am with you Shock, I would hate to have to get used to using a cage and neck guard again.


----------



## Pusser (7 Oct 2010)

I don't think you're allowed to wear a visor alone, but a combination that incorporates a clear visor is fine.  I wear a combintion of a clear visor with a a lower metal cage.  I 've seen lots of guys use a full face piece where the lower portion is the same material as the clear visor part.  The bottom line seems to be tht you must have full facial protection.

I've just started wearing an undershirt with BNQ approved neckguard built in.  I quite like it.


----------



## pudd13 (7 Oct 2010)

Yeah, those undershirts are the best way to go in my opinion. But I still find the neck guard annoying. And after having played summer hockey, I've become accustomed to not wearing an undershirt at all. I am not concerned about having a clear visor with a metal cage near my mouth, or plastic for that matter, I have just gotten used to a visor and nothing around my mouth or chin, and it will take some getting used to playing with that full face protection again.


----------



## Kilfoil (7 Oct 2010)

It is university level hockey, you can wear a visor.


----------



## ballz (8 Oct 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FBLguKbXLE

As of 23 Jan 2010 the RMC team was wearing half-visors.


I used to wear the jock-plus undershirt with the built in neckguard, just had to cut the sleeves off the shirt and it was gold.


----------

